# New Truck and setup



## mikez044 (Jun 21, 2010)

I plow 5 drives and one private road for myself and my neighbors. I currently have a 99 f250 with a Fisher 7.5 MM1 with lots of miles and rust which is ready to be retired. Over the past year it has been giving me more problems then its worth. I am looking at getting a chevy or gmc 1500 or 2500. It has to be a crew cab and I'm thinking a short box. Year 08 or newer...
what setup whether it be 1500 or 2500 with a plow would everybody recommend?
again i only do 1 private road which is about 1/2 of a mile long and 5 driveways which are 250 to 350 feet long.
should I stick with the 1/2 ton or go for the 3/4?


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Most people will respond with 3/4 ton, but a half ton will move a LOT of snow. Part of it depends on what you need the truck for when not plowing snow. Is it a commuter truck, or just dedicated to plowing?


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

I would go 3/4 ton. A 1/2 ton will do fine but over time you will wish you had a 3/4 ton. But like he said its all about what you need out if a truck.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

More like a F250 with a Boss V plow !


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

I figured that was coming lol


----------

